# [ULTRA-OT]Il futuro dell'informatica

## Swanz

Chiedo immediatamente scusa ai moderatori per il mega ot  :Embarassed:  ma non potevo resistere senza linkarvelo....

Repubblica

Mah....senza parole....

----------

## federico

Bhe, non ci vedo nulla di nuovo, semplicemente hanno messo dentro un po' di cose che noi gia' abbiamo...

Nulla di preoccupante, perche' noi continuiamo ad averne di piu'  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> Chiedo immediatamente scusa ai moderatori per il mega ot  ma non potevo resistere senza linkarvelo....
> 
> Repubblica
> 
> Mah....senza parole....

 

Ma come si permette quello di parlare della mia fantastica gentoo  con menu trasparenti CHIAMANDOLA LONGHORN!!!!!! :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Scherzi a parte l'articolo mi sembra un attimino superficiale, inoltre quelle "caratteristiche" il mio buon portatile le ha gia da circa 1 annetto, ed il fisso da 2/3....

----------

## zUgLiO

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte l'articolo mi sembra un attimino superficiale, inoltre quelle "caratteristiche" il mio buon portatile le ha gia da circa 1 annetto, ed il fisso da 2/3....

 

e non hanno certo su 10000 gb di ram e 25 cpu  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

quoto tutti....  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lestaat

ommioddio........

ha addirittura l'autocomplete?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!

devo assolutamente comprarlo.......così butto via questo cesso di sistema operativo.

BLEAH!!!! Non vedo proprio l'ora di levare Gentoo dal PC..

----------

## masterbrian

Per un utente windows che magari non ha mai visto looking glass o che non sa delle trasparenze sembreranno sicuramente cose fantascientifiche.

Mi domando se microsoft non ne stia facendo un'altra delle sue in termini di sicurezza informatica, con i documenti condivisi in maniera sempre piu' automatica... ci troviamo di fronte ad un nuovo upnp?  :Cool: 

Creare una sottorete in maniera automatica... immagino mettere con iwconfig la mia wifi in modalita' ad-hoc ed attribuirmi un indirizzo ip di una lan gia' predefinita, pingando per vedere che non sia gia' occupato. Oppure il Master della rete che fa anche da mini dhcp...

Giusto per fare un esempio, come dice Federico, sono cose che noi conosciamo gia', ma che non mi sembrano avere niente di magico.

Eppure il 90% degli utenti sara' felice di pagare (Hem) x il nuovo longhorn che ha i menu trasparenti....

----------

## codadilupo

non me ne vogliano le donne, ma... questo scrive come una donna ! E, per la precisione, come una di quelle donne prese dentro la trappola del tupperware: quelle che vi vengono in casa, e magnificano l'efficenza del nuovo rivoluzionario tritapatate che - magia! - trita le patate !  :Laughing: 

Mi chiedo solo quanto quest'uomo si vegogni di scrivere su commissione.... bah !

Coda

----------

## redview

ma è assurdo. veramente imbarazzante leggere sto articolo.

e poi la storia della "casella in cui scrivere i nomi di programmi o documenti" mi sembra nn siano proprio i primi, dal momento che macosx ha un certo spotlight: l'ho visto all'opera una volta ed è impressionante..

soliti banfa.. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm... non è che un articolo per topolino? In uno stesso articolo la parola computer e la parola magia NON POSSONO ESISTERE! L'informatica è una scienza , un'arte [oscura] al massimo stragoneria ma non magia! Sempra di leggere un volantino scritto da un incrocio di invasato di scientology e il Baffo... Che siamo di fronte al nuovo Panerai?

Cmq anche in vista delle percherie HW che scatteranno con longhorn, se avete amici affezionati al look 'n feel, vi prego fategli vedere i vostri desktop tirati a lucido, al max mostrategli i siti dei modders windowsiani, ma scongiuriamo il pericolo che passi il messaggio che longhorn è più bello da vedere. Già ci han provato con il tema luna [un aborto per gli occhi ed un altro per i designers] e con mio sconforto ho sentito da alcuni pareri positivi. Se vedono longhorn saran tutti in un brodo di giuggiole... Sigh, ma se glisi fa vedere macos che succede? infarto? se gli si fà vedete Looking glass,magari addirittura da liveCD, che fanno, hanno bisogno dei sali per riprendersi...

 *Quote:*   

> n sostanza, si tratta un po' di quello che oggi fa Google Desktop, ma moltiplicato per mille.

 Ma questa roba gliel'hanno DETTATA i m$-automi da cui è andato... 

 *Quote:*   

> Sarà come ritrovarsi tutti in una sorta di grande open space planetario, dove tutti si potrà lavorare sugli stessi documenti e sugli stessi materiali.

 evviva! Altro che gentoo-pub, si preannunciano delle favolose sessioni di wardriving con scasso... Lo ha detto lui: si lavorerà sugli stessi documenti  :Twisted Evil: 

Ah signora mia che tempi!! 

lo zappatore, lo zappatore dovevo andare a fare. Roncola, Falce e via nei campi...

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> e non hanno certo su 10000 gb di ram e 25 cpu 

 

omg! il mio troller preferito è tornato sul forum!!!!!!

non_ci_posso_cre_de_reeeee

asdf  :Razz: 

----------

## Swanz

 *Quote:*   

> ...In un certo senso si può dire che con questo sistema operativo si entrerà sul serio nell'era dell'informatica...

 

Non ho ancora smesso di ridere........ :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> In anteprima ne abbiamo visto una versione non ancora definitiva, anzi molto provvisoria. Una semidefinitiva sarà disponibile solo alla fine di quest'anno (i tecnici Microsoft, che sono sempre un po' ottimisti, dicono addirittura: "Potrà anche montarla sulle sue macchine").

 

Questa invece non l'ho capita.....che vuol dire che potrà addirittura montarla sulla sua macchina??? con un SO cosa vorresti farci??? mangiartelo??

Chissà quando i giornali metteranno gente seria e preparata a scrivere articoli come questi......

----------

## Raffo

e allora queste trasparenze cosa sono? il futuro ancora dopo longhorn? 

http://img350.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lg164br.png

----------

## lavish

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> Questa invece non l'ho capita.....che vuol dire che potrà addirittura montarla sulla sua macchina??? con un SO cosa vorresti farci??? mangiartelo??
> 
> Chissà quando i giornali metteranno gente seria e preparata a scrivere articoli come questi......

 

È vero, l'ho letta e mi sono piegato in 2  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque vabbè dai.... che continuino a parlare bene di finestre, ormai non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo.

Aspettate ma... uscirà anche explorer 7 che - incredibile ma vero - supporta le trasparenze delle png! Miiiiiiii non ci posso credere!!!!

Ma lo sapete che per fare i tabs (sempre su explorer 7) è stato creato un TEAM che ha fatto solo quello per mesi!? Non scherzo, ho letto i blogs dei developers M$

Stra-LOL

----------

## Lucha

 :Shocked:  oddio oddio! la microsoft ha scoperto l'acqua calda!

ma c'è un modo per insultare pubblicamente l'autore di quell'articolo? o devo limitarmi a boicottare Repubblica?  :Razz:  peccato, ci sono anche dei giornalisti che scrivono per quel giornale  :Laughing: 

----------

## luna80

nell'aritcolo si parla tanto di "magie",...ecco a me le magie fanno paura soprattuto se arrivano da microsoft: non oso neppure pensarci.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

puntano tanto sulla grafica e poi dietro non andrà un piffero!

tutto automatico, non mi piacciono le cose automatiche, le odio. non è il pc a decidere per me prima che io dica qualcosa. glielo dico io cosa deve fare e quando (nel limite del possibile  :Wink:  ...ogni tanto poi va male anche a noi, ogni tanto, ma almeno molto probabilmente sappiamo cosa c'è stato dietro e/o possiamo arrivarci...).

----------

## The_Doc

Non ho parole  :Shocked: 

Ma se le "magie" le facessero per far funzionare e rendere i s.o attuali no? 

Con quell'articolo andrebbe pubblicato anche questo... http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=54165&r=PI

----------

## Simbul

E' significativo che la PRIMA innovazione sbandierata nell'articolo siano le finestre trasparenti... non maggiore sicurezza, non maggiore usabilità, non un sistema più stabile o performante: le finestre trasparenti.

Come se non bastasse l'articolo è anche scritto da un bambino di due anni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RexRocker

mamma mia che schifo... basta che uno abbia un minimo di conoscenze informatiche o di uso quotidiano per capire che tutte queste cose paventate nell'articolo sono completamente inutili e non servono assolutamente a nulla....

Quella che mi ha fatto più riflettere è questa:

 *Quote:*   

> Quando infatti si andrà a aprire il menù "start", dove si trova l'elenco dei programmi, non trovate nessun elenco, ma una casella: basterà scrivere le prime lettere del programma che cercate e subito vi apparirà il nome per esteso, cliccate e si parte.

 

Cioè... io uso le icone per non scrivere il nome del programma e tu me le levi?!??!?!? ma su andiamo!!! già le segretarie fanno fatica a far partire Word cliccandoci sopra, figuriamoci se devi fargli scrivere il nome... già vedo le scene di sistemisti impazziti che devono correre su e giù per l'ufficio  per rispondere a domande del tipo "ma word come si scrive, outlook con la c?".. e via dicendo....

Poi il discorso della mini-lan.... qui la sicurezza la fa da padrone.... non capisco, o hanno assunto persone che di sicurezza la mangiano a colazione con il latte oppure hanno deciso che non sono capaci di fare certe cose e ci hanno rinunciato di brutto...

boh... io resto con la mia gentoo box, sfruttata il 2% per mia incapacità (ci sto lavorando) con la mia shell di cui non sfrutto ancora tutte le potenzialità e con un sistema che comunque vada mi permette di fare quello che faccio con windows 

1) senza infrangere nessuna legge su materiale protetto da copy

2) in modo veloce, stabile e affidabile

3) tanti altri motivi che tutti noi qui ben sappiamo.

Ah!! Dimenticavo: lo spiegato voi al figlio dell'operaio della FIAT che non può usare questo mirabolante sistema perchè non si possono spendere soldi per un computer nuovo visto che il vecchio non sarà in grado di reggere il carico di questo SO?

ciao

Rex

----------

## funkoolow

non vedo che bisogno ci sia di essere polemici. d'altronde è risaputo che un pc va usato per vedere il più possibile l'immagine di sfondo. Piuttosto, propongo di scrivere una splendida lettera collettiva di giubilo all'esimio autore dell'articolo giuseppe turani per ringraziarlo della superna buona novella.

----------

## Simbul

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> Cioè... io uso le icone per non scrivere il nome del programma e tu me le levi?!??!?!? ma su andiamo!!! già le segretarie fanno fatica a far partire Word cliccandoci sopra, figuriamoci se devi fargli scrivere il nome... già vedo le scene di sistemisti impazziti che devono correre su e giù per l'ufficio  per rispondere a domande del tipo "ma word come si scrive, outlook con la c?".. e via dicendo....

 

Si, in effetti questa innovazione non l'ho mica capita...   :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Piuttosto, propongo di scrivere una splendida lettera collettiva di giubilo all'esimio autore dell'articolo giuseppe turani per ringraziarlo della superna buona novella.

 

uhazz proposta accolta!!

----------

## oRDeX

ahahahaha quoto 100%

----------

## Apetrini

Ma cosa ca**o si stanno inventando...

leggete qua

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=54207&r=PI

Sinceramente penso che questo nuovo Os sara molto peggio di Xp. Alla fine Xp eredita anni di studio e tecnologie NT, ma questo è tutto nuovo quindi non vedo l'ora che vengano fuori i primi problemi......

----------

## SilverXXX

Il fatto che lopnghorn sia nuovo non è un problema; i problemi saranno ben altri (uno su tutti, le risorse richieste).

E senza scomodare looking glass (che richiede opengl e non penso sia così leggero, in fondo) abbiamo e17

----------

## RexRocker

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma cosa ca**o si stanno inventando...
> 
> leggete qua
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=54207&r=PI
> ...

 

mamma mia..... ogni tanto fa delle sparate che fanno pensare sia una manica di incompetenti che ci lavora, quando sappiamo tutti che è molto valida come rivista.

15 minuti di installazione? si ok va benissimo, con Fedora sono 20 ma poi non devo installare più niente perchè ho un browser, client email, editor di testo, giochi, programmi di grafica, chat, IM e quant'altro. (non ho citato gentoo perchè la sua forza non sta nella velocità di installazione ^^) 

mah..... sinceramente leggere queste cose mi fa perdere sempre di più la voglia di provare questo SO.... non oso nemmeno immaginare coem tratterà i file pericolosi.... lasciamo perdere che è meglio va..

ciao

Rex

----------

## ultimodruido

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> E' significativo che la PRIMA innovazione sbandierata nell'articolo siano le finestre trasparenti... non maggiore sicurezza, non maggiore usabilità, non un sistema più stabile o performante: le finestre trasparenti.

 

Mi spiace, devo contraddirti... tu non cogli l'essenza delle fatiche MS. In sostanza loro devono fare un SO che funzioni per tutti, ma come permetterti di individuare intrusioni se i log sono nascosti? Ecco che le finestre trasparenti sono la soluzione! Cosi ti protrai rendere conto al volo mentre scrivi su Word (che ormai non vedi piu perche ha una trasparenza impostata in fabbrica all'87%) se qualche hacker superincallito si è infiltrato nel tuo blindatissimo PC e ti ha cambiato lo sfondo!

Nic

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

>  *Simbul wrote:*   E' significativo che la PRIMA innovazione sbandierata nell'articolo siano le finestre trasparenti... non maggiore sicurezza, non maggiore usabilità, non un sistema più stabile o performante: le finestre trasparenti. 
> 
> Mi spiace, devo contraddirti... tu non cogli l'essenza delle fatiche MS. In sostanza loro devono fare un SO che funzioni per tutti, ma come permetterti di individuare intrusioni se i log sono nascosti? Ecco che le finestre trasparenti sono la soluzione! Cosi ti protrai rendere conto al volo mentre scrivi su Word (che ormai non vedi piu perche ha una trasparenza impostata in fabbrica all'87%) se qualche hacker superincallito si è infiltrato nel tuo blindatissimo PC e ti ha cambiato lo sfondo!
> 
> Nic

 

LOL!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *Punto Informatico - Performance, Longhorn vs. XP wrote:*   

> numero di riavvii del sistema dopo un aggiornamento: -50%;

 

mi sembra assurdo che dopo l'installazione di un programma bisogni riavviare la macchina.. per il kernel lo capisco, ma per programmi d'ufficio? Mah

 *Quote:*   

> tempo speso dalle aziende per la migrazione verso il nuovo sistema operativo: -75%

 

forse intendono: dopo aver provato longhorn ci metterai -75% del tempo per capire che ti conviene cambiare  SO rispetto al tempo che impiegavi con windows xp

 *Quote:*   

> ridurre il tempo massimo d'installazione di Longhorn a 15 minuti

 

cos'è ? mi copia l'immagine del CD direttamente nell'HD?

 *Quote:*   

> verificare lo stato di aggiornamento del proprio sistema, scaricare e installare automaticamente patch e update, e generare report

 

WOW!!!  :Shocked:  ECCEZIUNALE!

Poi la connessione automatica per la condivisione del lavoro... se c'è uno nella stanza a fianco condivido tutto anche con lui?

Una cosa tipo "copia in memoria la selezione del mouse e incolla con tasto centrale" di gnu/linux non c'è ancora: ogni volta che devo usare windows mi tocca fare (Modifica --> Copia AND Modifica --> Incolla) OR usare la tastiera! Solo questo mi dà i nervi.

Purtroppo prima o poi questo corno lungo lo usaranno tutti i Widowsiani  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Simbul

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Mi spiace, devo contraddirti... tu non cogli l'essenza delle fatiche MS.
> 
> [...]

 

Azz, non ci avevo pensato! Alla luce di questi fatti devo assolutamente procurarmi una copia di Longhorn al più presto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 15 minuti di installazione? si ok va benissimo, con Fedora sono 20 ma poi non devo installare più niente perchè ho un browser, client email, editor di testo, giochi, programmi di grafica, chat, IM e quant'altro. (non ho citato gentoo perchè la sua forza non sta nella velocità di installazione ^^) 
> 
> 

 

A replicare una installazione di gentoo .tar.bz2 ci metto 10 minuti...

Potrei suggerire a Bill una nuova innovazione:

a -  passaggio a kernel *nix: riduzione dei riavvi dopo un aggiornamento del 99%...

----------

## Sasdo

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Una cosa tipo "copia in memoria la selezione del mouse e incolla con tasto centrale" di gnu/linux non c'è ancora: ogni volta che devo usare windows mi tocca fare (Modifica --> Copia AND Modifica --> Incolla) OR usare la tastiera! Solo questo mi dà i nervi.

 

Tu pensa che per me è proprio l'opposto! Non sopporto che ogni volta che seleziono qualcosa mi venga copiato in memoria!

Questione di abitudini...

----------

## pistodj

peccato che questo "giornalista" non scriva l'ibri informatici ne coprerei sicuramente uno!!

in ogni caso dove l'hoa visto win al supermarket sul bancone degli Lcd??

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

http://attivissimo.blogspot.com/

----------

## Lestaat

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> http://attivissimo.blogspot.com/

 

STRALOL

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io ho provato una beta di longhorn un anno fa, ed effettivamente ci mette 15 minuti ad installarsi, credo proprio che copi un'immagine di installazione.

ovviamente pesante da paura...  ma graficamente bellino, decisamente meglio di winxp.

Non credo ci sia tanto da scandalizzarsi su questi articoli, sono sempre le solite cose....  l'unica cosa che un pò invidio a windows, il servizio windows update per la parte relativa ai driver, ovvero se tu non hai i driver per un componente, windows lo rileva e dall'update, se c'è, te lo installa. Chiaramente per aggiornare i programmi noi abbiamo emerge -uDav world, ma per i dirver.. visto che qualche produttore inizia a farli, sarebbe comodo un servizio del genere.

(chiaramente se mi installo il driver nvidia o ati poi emerge me li tiene aggiornati, ma se non so che driver mi serve? un niubbo secondo me se la pone questa domanda)

----------

## federico

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa che un pò invidio a windows

 

L'unica cosa che io invidio e' il fatto che metti dentro una periferica e in qualche modo di solito funziona subito, mentre qui in linux non e' raro il tipico smadonnamento

----------

## gamberetto

Scusate l'OT nell'OT, prometto che è la prima e l'ultima volta!:

sono d'accordo sul fatto che forse una delle cose più pesanti (a volte) di linux è la configurazione dell'hardware.

Qualche giorno fa ho mandato una mail all'HP per dirgli che non mi sembra giusto che rendano disponibili i driver per uno scanner solo per Mac e Win e mi costringano a tenere sul PC un SO che non voglio. Il giorno dopo mi ha telefonato una gentilissima signorina che mi ha confermato che i driver per ora non ci sono e di controllare ogni tanto per vedere se escono.

Credo che sia importante che noi utenti ci facciamo sentire per questi disagi. Non sono uno sviluppatore, ma non credo che per l'HP (o altre grosse ditte) lo sviluppo di un driver sia una cosa difficile...

----------

## jikko

io dopo aver riso delle ore, con mio padre accanto che mi guardava pensando" ma questo e' diventato scemo tutto di botto ?"

ho deciso di scrivere al quotidiano in questione, vi allego sotto la mail:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Distinta redazione di La Repubblica,
> 
> chi vi scrive e' un vostro lettore, che dopo aver letto la recensione:
> ...

 

essendo mio padre un accanito lettore di tale quotidiano, lo sono diventato a mia volta anche io :S, ma dopo aver visto con quale serieta' scrivono gli articoli mi sa mi sa o che cambio quotidiano o che li smetto di leggere.......

scusate ma non ho resistito all 'idea di scrivergli.........

----------

## RexRocker

hai fatto benissimo a scrivergli, sicuramente non sarà l'unica mail che ricevono e come hanno fatto altre volte rettificheranno le cose scusandosi con gli interessati.

Certo sarebbe buona cosa se oltre alla lettera gli venisse fornita una recensione del "lunghe corna" tale da essere allegata alle scuse e alle rettifiche fatte dal giornale, metti mai che ti prendono come giornalista di repubblica  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Lestaat

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> hai fatto benissimo a scrivergli, sicuramente non sarà l'unica mail che ricevono e come hanno fatto altre volte rettificheranno le cose scusandosi con gli interessati.
> 
> Certo sarebbe buona cosa se oltre alla lettera gli venisse fornita una recensione del "lunghe corna" tale da essere allegata alle scuse e alle rettifiche fatte dal giornale, metti mai che ti prendono come giornalista di repubblica 
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

no infatti non è l'unica mail che ricevono...

ho regolarmente qualcosa da ridire sugli articoli scientifici che pubblicano e ogni volta scrivo (giuro in modo sempre educato e civile) e non hanno MAI risposto e mai rettificato la notizia.

----------

## jikko

per farvi quattro risate vi suggerisco di mettere il nome del presunto "giornalista" in google e vedere la serie di post che escono.

fossi il direttore della testata mi vergognerei........

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Al posto di scrivere queste cose perche' non fate perdere temp, in maniera più costruttiva e utile a tutta la soceta', portando in primo piano notizie di questo tipo:
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=54139&r=PI
> ...

 

Jikko, se hai scritto questa cosa a La Repubblica cosi' come l'hai riportata a noi anche loro penso si starenno facendo quattro risate... A parte la parola tempo scritta temp per errore di battitura, c'e' soceta che si scrive societa', con la i. Ad occhio e croce poi i punti di punteggiatura "...." non esistono ma esiste "..." e quando ci si firma lo si fa con nome e cognome.

E' questione di credibilita' quando fai un reclamo: devi dimostrare di essere preparato almeno quanto loro.

EDIT:

Si intende un commento fatto in amicizia, e' una linea da seguire per la prossima volta  :Smile: 

Anzi, magari per la prossima volta io raccoglierei questa tua idea, e se si vuole fare una cosa di un certo peso si puo' scrivere due righe e firmarle in 20 del forum, io ci sarei stato

----------

## Onip

 *federico wrote:*   

> io ci sarei stato

 

Pure

----------

## RexRocker

terzo  :Smile: 

possiamo comunque prendere spunto dalla lettera e scriverne un'altra firmandoci con nome-congnome e spedirla a nome della comunità italiana di gentoo  :Smile: 

(Sposterei tutti sul sito dei Gechi io cmq)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ma una ubuntu non fa tutto quello che fa anche longhorn e si installa praticamente da sola senza nemmeno romperti il cazzo per chiederti i driver?

Secondo me una ubuntu è più semplice e funziona meglio di windows!

----------

## masterbrian

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ma una ubuntu non fa tutto quello che fa anche longhorn e si installa praticamente da sola senza nemmeno romperti il cazzo per chiederti i driver?
> 
> Secondo me una ubuntu è più semplice e funziona meglio di windows!

 

Dipende da che hardware usi  :Smile:  Dipende da cosa ci vuoi fare ecc...  :Smile:  (no flame pls, solo 1 costatazione)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Ma una ubuntu non fa tutto quello che fa anche longhorn e si installa praticamente da sola senza nemmeno romperti il cazzo per chiederti i driver?
> 
> Secondo me una ubuntu è più semplice e funziona meglio di windows! 
> 
> Dipende da che hardware usi  Dipende da cosa ci vuoi fare ecc...  (no flame pls, solo 1 costatazione)

 

Questo e' vero, ma secondo me NON e' un merito di M$ se i produttori fanno i prodotti compatibili SOLO (o quasi) con quel prodotto li, non pensando invece a fare cose "fatte bene" (leggi compatibili...). Questo e' un vantaggio dell'esser monopolisti!!!!

Pensiamo invece a cio' che hanno fatto quelli di Ubuntu (per esempio, ma in generale del FS) SENZA (o quasi) la possibilita di avere specifiche/driver/etc etc....in alcune cose, e scegliendo l'Hw giusto si hanno risultati superiori a qualsiasi windows, anche per cio' che riguarda il desktop!!!  :Wink: 

PS: non e' mia intenzione alimentare flames, tutto e' ovviamente  IMHO!

----------

## funkoolow

sulla scia dell'inziativa di jikko, rilancio per l'ennesima volta l'idea della lettera aperta alla redazione da parte della comunità italiana di gentoo. Nonostante la vergognosa qualità dell'articolo in merito ai contenuti, hanno dimostrato un certo interesse per le questioni informatiche: facciamogli conoscere anche altre verità, per il bene della nostra amata distro-capolavoro!

----------

## luna80

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> sulla scia dell'inziativa di jikko, rilancio per l'ennesima volta l'idea della lettera aperta alla redazione da parte della comunità italiana di gentoo. Nonostante la vergognosa qualità dell'articolo in merito ai contenuti, hanno dimostrato un certo interesse per le questioni informatiche: facciamogli conoscere anche altre verità, per il bene della nostra amata distro-capolavoro!

 

quoto  :Exclamation: 

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> rilancio per l'ennesima volta l'idea della lettera aperta alla redazione da parte della comunità italiana di gentoo

 

Se la proposta é per i GeChI puoi girarla nel forum relativo.

Se invece é per gli utenti gentoo qui sul forum... beh, direi che é il caso che qualcuno inizi a stendere una bozza e poi la discutiamo in questo stesso thread  :Wink: 

----------

## diego_82

Sottoscrivo questa discussione. Mi aggiungo anche io se si prepara una lettera collettiva.

----------

## funkoolow

direi di stendere la prima bozza direttamente qua sul forum gentoo sez italiana, mi sembra più attinente e frequentato. stasera vedo di riuscire a trovare un pò di tempo per una prima stesura  :Wink: 

magari linkatelo pure sul forum gechi tanto per segnalare la cosa

----------

## lotti

vorrei fare una rticolo su repubblica a ogni affermazione un mio commento....

----------

## Ic3M4n

riesumo il thread dal limbo delle pagine "dimenticate" e lo riporto up per questa notiziola...

mi sembrava una cosa importante... poi ad ognuno la sua...

----------

## jubushi

Questi imbecilli di microsoft stanno sempre un passo in.....due passi indietro!!! Che illusi  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  . Le cose che loro sperano di avere col....lungo corno (ma ke kazzo di nome è??).....noi ce l'abbiamo da un decennio con linux!!!!!!!!! Poi la cosa della sottorete aziendale bluethoot mi sembra una cacchiata estremamente insicura. 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

POTERE ALL'OPEN SOURCE.

----------

## jubushi

 *Quote:*   

>  Mi aggiungo anche io se si prepara una lettera collettiva.

 

QUOTO

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Sephirot

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> sulla scia dell'inziativa di jikko, rilancio per l'ennesima volta l'idea della lettera aperta alla redazione da parte della comunità italiana di gentoo. Nonostante la vergognosa qualità dell'articolo in merito ai contenuti, hanno dimostrato un certo interesse per le questioni informatiche: facciamogli conoscere anche altre verità, per il bene della nostra amata distro-capolavoro!

 

vi invito a leggere questa articolo tratto dal blog di attivissimo in cui "disintegra" (giustamente) il giornalista che ha scritto l`articolo http://attivissimo.blogspot.com/2005/07/ixt-repubblica-parla-di-longhorn-parte.html

tra l`altro suddetto giornalista in un qualche newsgroup mi pare avesse commentato...

----------

## xlillo

Ragazzi, zio Bill deve gran parte del suo successo a scopiazzature di software altrui (vedi Ibm-dos e Mac) anche il famigerato internet explorer 7 e' una spudorata copia di firefox.

Bill sta facendo 2 cose bene, una e' copiare le idee degli altri e la seconda e' il marketing.

Purtroppo molti 'utenti medi' si lasciano abbagliare dalla promessa di evoluzione tecnologica decantata da Bill, non cosiderando che la vera evoluzione sta da un'altra parte.

Winxp ha un kernel vecchio di almeno 4 anni, non aggiornano il browser da altettanto e poi dicono "evoluzione tecnologica"... (solo per citare alcuni esempi)

Si diceva, ma forse sono leggende metropolitane, che il protocollo tcp/ip di winxp fosse scopiazzato da freebsd, che hotmail e msn girano su server openbsd ecc....

Sono andato un po' OT, scusate, ma quando vedo che si vuole far credere una cosa per un'altra ad utenti inesperti, mi inc@azzo come una biscia!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

